
Google: The next generation of ad serving for online publishers - ashishbharthi
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/02/next-generation-of-ad-serving-for.html
======
jim-greer
We've been happily using the free Google Ad Manager on Kongregate for 18
months or so. We're way higher than the 90M monthly impression level so it
looks like we'll have to start paying. I don't mind that if the terms are
reasonable and they keep improving it...

~~~
javery
That's the most interesting piece to me, they slipped in that basically
everyone who was using Ad Manager for 90M+ now has to pay.

As someone who is working on a for-pay ad server this is good news.

------
daralthus
Well, I'm still missing a real-time ad serving api for adsense. The last week
happend riotwise-api is just much more innovating than this.

------
CoryMathews
Hasn't OpenX been doing this for a while now?

~~~
gyardley
Yes, and so has Google. This isn't a completely new product, it looks like
it's the next generation of DART for Publishers and Google Ad Manager, united
under a single brand.

I'll be curious to see what they do with it. Ad server usability is almost
universally horrid.

------
sabat
I'm amazed this is not on the front page (as of this comment, anyway). I
haven't had time to fully process the announcement, but anything Google does
in the advertising space is going to have a fairly big impact.

~~~
alexandros
I posted this about 2 hours ago but it seemingly fell through:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1142971>

------
toddynho
why do they still think people care about serving ads. serving is a given,
selling is what really matters.

